

Dragons, Memory and Navigating the Globe Using Only Your Wits - wormold
http://nautil.us/blog/dragons-memory--navigating-the-globe-using-only-your-wits

======
laxatives
This article would be a lot more interesting if it gave even a tiny hint of
how to do these things, rather than just suggest that they are possible.

I'm going to be spending the better part of the next two years on a boat and
look forward to learning this type of stuff.

~~~
js2
You might enjoy reading
[http://arachnoid.com/sailbook/](http://arachnoid.com/sailbook/)

